# AHCI Modus geht nicht



## Shantyboost (30. März 2012)

Hallo,
mein Problem ist das ich meine SSD nicht im AHCI Betrieb laufen lassen kann. Nur im IDE Modus bootet das System. Im AHCI Modus stürzt der Rechner beim Windows Bootscreen ab. Der Extra Raid Controller ist auf AHCI gestellt aber das hilf auch nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## roheed (31. März 2012)

und das ganze auch nochmal hier 



> *Wie Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?*​ Um AHCI nachträglich zu aktivieren musst du zunächst in der
> Windows Registry folgenden Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen:
> *"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System \CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci"*
> 
> Anschließend kannst du den PC Neustarten, im BIOS den AHCI Modus aktivieren und danach Windows wieder ganz normal starten.


----------



## Shantyboost (31. März 2012)

Ok Danke für die Hilfe ich versuchs mal. 

in msahci habe ich 8 Werte und einen Unterordner. Der "start" Wert ist auch dabei aber wenn ich den doppelklicke dann steht bei Wert auch 0.


----------



## roheed (31. März 2012)

das mit 8 Dateien stimmt...und das mit dem Unterordner auch.
DAs mit der Null wundert mich jetzt aber...
mach mal bitte nen screenshot


----------



## Shantyboost (31. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (31. März 2012)

hmm jetzt wirds langsam interessant ^^ kann es sein das du die ssd nicht am Intel Controller hängen hast? Boards haben idr 2 Sata controller....


----------



## Shantyboost (31. März 2012)

Das kann sein ich weiß zwar nur von einem aber ich habe den erstmal irgendwo reingesteckt weil da so wenig Platz zum hantieren war und ich nicht den ganzen Rechner auseinander bauen wollte.

Edit: Nein da sind nur 3x 2 Sata Steckplätze. In der Anleitung vom Mainboard wird ein zweiter Controller nicht erwähnt.


----------



## roheed (31. März 2012)

normal hast du vier-sechs stück mit einer farbe und dann nochmal idr zwei mit einer anderen... die 2 sind dann normal von marvel. das könnte das problem sein.


----------



## Shantyboost (31. März 2012)

Ich hab nur die seitlichen 6 und einen Blauen auf dem Board der von JMicron unterstützt wird.


----------



## roheed (31. März 2012)

hmm ...jo und den blauen solltest vermeiden^^ 
echt ne harte nuss ... hast du regedit als admin gestartet? Mach mal den Controller von jmicron aus, intel auf AHCI und dann starten. vlt hängt er sich auch wegen anderen geräten auf die am Intel Controller hängen. Glaub DVD LW haben schon mal rumgezickt unter AHCI


----------



## Shantyboost (31. März 2012)

Ne als Admin nicht. Wie kann ich JMicron den ausschalten ? Ich glaub nicht dass das überhaupt an ist. Das DVD LW ist eh nur provisorisch dran das kommt eh bald wieder weg.


----------



## Gonzberg (31. März 2012)

Ich hab das gleiche Board wie Du und hatte anfangs das selbe Problem.
Du hast im Bios lediglich den Raid Modus auf AHCI gestellt.
Im Bios findet sich noch darunter die Option 'On chip ATA Device'.
Hier musst Du auf AHCI stellen!


----------



## Shantyboost (31. März 2012)

Habe ich schon probiert, dann bleibt der nach dem Bootscreen hängen ich seh nur noch den Mauszeiger und mehr passiert nicht.


----------



## roheed (31. März 2012)

wie gesagt, häng mal alles ab außer die ssd. keine ahnung, vlt mal den startwert auf 1 machen und dann booten dann auf 0 bios umstellen wie oben beschrieben wurde und dann hoffen XD evtl. noch das bios mal updaten man weiß ja nie ^^


----------



## Shantyboost (31. März 2012)

Ok ich probiers mal aus aber ein BIOS Update habe ich noch nie gemacht.

Ok extra raid conroller enabled und raid mode auf ahci
On chip sata controller enabled und auf ahci 
Windows bleibt hängen
Auf raid bootschleife


----------



## Rixx (31. März 2012)

nachträgliches Umschalten auf AHCI funktioniert nicht immer. Hilft dann nur eine Neuinstallation


----------



## Gonzberg (31. März 2012)

Hast Du mal versucht, den Raid mode abzuschalten? Sprich nur On chip ATA auf AHCI?


----------



## Shantyboost (1. April 2012)

Geht auch nicht. Und wenn ich die Platte von Anfang an im ahci modus lasse wird sie von windows nicht erkannt.

Kann ein Bios Update da wirklich helfen ? Ich hab noch nie eins gemacht, desshalb halte ich das für ne riskante sache. Und Windoof neu zu installen mache ich auch ungern. Kann es sein dass die ssd einfach defekt ist ? Oder kann man das ausschließen weil sie unter ide modus läuft ? 
Also im moment bin ich vom thema ssd ziemlich angepisst! Riesen haufen geld rausgeworfen und nur probleme mit dem mist.
Morgen werde ich nochmal den rechner auseinander nehmen und die platte an den ersten sata slot stöpseln. Wenn alles nicht hilft bleibe ich bei meinen hdds die haben mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.

Ok jetzt gehts. Ich hab mal im Netz gesucht und man  muss 2 Werte ändern. Außerdem MUSS die SSD am ersten SATA Slot stecken.


----------

